# Meerforelle in der Adria, Kroatien



## Kretzer83 (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,


 vor bestimmt 20 Jahren beim Sommerurlaub in Kroatien, Halbinsel Istrien habe ich an einem kleinen Hafen mit Pose, Fischstückchen und sehr feinem Tackle geanget und neben Doraden und Meeräschen tatsächlich eine kleine Meerforelle gefangen. Irgendwie habe ich das zeitweise vergessen und erst neulich im Fotolbum ist es mir wieder eingefallen 








Ist das euch auch shconmal passiert?


----------



## glavoc (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Meerforelle in der Adria, Kroatien*

Petri! Nein mir nie, fische aber auch weit draussen bzw. ohne Süßwassereinläufe..


----------



## W-Lahn (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Meerforelle in der Adria, Kroatien*

Petri! Geiler Fang, hab noch nie von Forellen im Mittelmeer gehört!
Das kann auch eine herkömmliche ReFo gewesen sein. Könnte mir gut vorstellen das aus einer Forellenzucht im Landesinneren eine Zucht-Regenbogenforelle in den nächsten Fluss abgehauen ist. Die Zucht-ReFos besitzen oft Steelhead-Gene, welche sie instinktiv Richtung Meer lotsen...


----------



## glavoc (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Meerforelle in der Adria, Kroatien*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Petri! Geiler Fang,...Das kann auch eine herkömmliche ReFo gewesen sein. Könnte mir gut vorstellen das aus einer Forellenzucht im Landesinneren eine Zucht-Regenbogenforelle in den nächsten Fluss abgehauen ist. Die Zucht-ReFos besitzen oft Steelhead-Gene, welche sie instinktiv Richtung Meer lotsen...



Möglich, aber ebenso dass es sich um eine der mit 4 Unterarten vorkommenden Salmothymus obtusirostirs handelte.

Leider auf kroatisch:
https://hr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jadranska_pastrva

#h

ps doch noch was auf deutsch gefunden:
http://salmonidenfischer.de/?page_id=2922


----------



## hans albers (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Meerforelle in der Adria, Kroatien*

yap

könnte auch ne "abgehauene" forelle aus dem süsswasser sein...


----------



## glavoc (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Meerforelle in der Adria, Kroatien*

Hans - ja, eher glaube auch ich an die amerikanische ReFo. Das Bild ist aber nicht soo gut, um eindeutig zu bestimmen...das es sich um eine autochthone Art handelt ist möglich, aber wohl eher unwahrscheinlich. Dafür waren auch damals schon zu viele wichtige Faktoren kaum noch gegeben...zumal ich nicht weiß, ob diese überhaupt ins Salz/Brackwasser zeitweise abwanderten.

grüßle


PS Amerikanische ReFos werden aber auch zZ bei uns im Meer gehältert. (Kanal von Velebit)


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Meerforelle in der Adria, Kroatien*

Das Mittelmeer ist für Meerforellen zu warm, keine der einheimischen Arten verlässt die Flussmündungen, da es sich für die Fische nicht lohnt, den Wärmestress und die Umstellung auf Salzwasser mitzumachen.
Die Refo oder der Besatzfisch aus Nordeuropa weiß das nicht und folgt seinem natürlichen Drang, auch wenn es ihnen keinen wirklichen Vorteil verschafft.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Meerforelle in der Adria, Kroatien*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Mittelmeer ist für Meerforellen zu warm, keine der einheimischen Arten verlässt die Flussmündungen, da es sich für die Fische nicht lohnt, den Wärmestress und die Umstellung auf Salzwasser mitzumachen.
> Die Refo oder der Besatzfisch aus Nordeuropa weiß das nicht und folgt seinem natürlichen Drang, auch wenn es ihnen keinen wirklichen Vorteil verschafft.




Du hast wahrscheinlich recht. 

Aber Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die dort heimischen Forellen Ihren Wandertrieb völlig verloren haben.
Die werden sich diese Möglichkeit gut bewahrt haben und es hin und wieder versuchen oder ausprobieren.
Momentan wird es wohl kaum Sinn machen.
Aber die Adria ist ja so oder so ein Sonderfall, dort gibt es ja noch mehr Arten die sonst im Mittelmeer nicht zu finden sind und sonst eher kältere Regionen bewohnen.





Es gibt Winter, Kaltzeiten und na ja auch immer mal wieder eine Eiszeit.
 Schließlich ist diese Flexibilität ja, das was die Forelle ausmacht und vielleicht der Grund warum der wärmeresestentere unflexiblere Lachs im Mittel und Schwarzen Meer und den Zuflüssen fehlt, oder verschwand.
Forellenverwandschaftlich  Mittelmeer

https://www.zobodat.at/pdf/Oesterreichs-Fischerei_60_0090-0093.pdf


So eine Diskussion gab es aber schon mal, wäre ja auch ein Wunder wenn es ein Einzelfall wäre.https://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19104


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Meerforelle in der Adria, Kroatien*

anke für die Antworten#6


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Meerforelle in der Adria, Kroatien*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Mittelmeer ist für Meerforellen zu warm



Nicht nur zu warm, sondern vor allem zu salzig...


----------

